# cichlid I'd & info



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't figure out how to post pic with my phone. But my local petsmart has a cichlid in the "assorted africans" tank.
It has dark gray/black virtical stripes. A large portion of the body front half is red, and back half yellow. Body shape is similar to a red zebra. The rest of its body and fins are gray. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

a picture would be really helpful. Try texting but type in your email address as the send to it might send it to your email and then you can post it on here. ive tried looking it up couldnt find anything with the info you gave


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

its almost impossible to tell without a pic but perhaps it sounds like some sort of peacock cichlid


----------



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

It could be a hybrid, I asked a few workers at pets store about these assorted Cichlids and made it sound like fish that spawned but did t know who or with what the parents would of been. You never. Know sound like a really cool fish.


----------

